# Chagrin River Channel Catfish



## TPaco214 (Feb 16, 2005)

Bagged a nice 22.5" channel catfish tonight from the Chagrin River using live crayfish. My scale was broken but I'd estimate it went around 3 lbs. Good fight. Hook fell out of the mouth the microsecond after I netted it. Measured, photographed, and then sent on its way for a future meeting hopefully.


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Nice all the rivers that flow into erie get nice big Channel cats. Cat fishing on lake erie rivers is the best when the rivers are muddied up. You got me movitated to go out tonight. Nice.


----------



## TPaco214 (Feb 16, 2005)

Cool. I've caught several nice specimens out of the Chagrin River in the last couple of weeks. Here's another one.







Live crayfish seems to work the best for me, followed by frozen shrimp.


----------



## Chillydigits (Jun 11, 2013)

Really nice fish!


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

Is there a decent enough population to target them around Gates Mills?


----------



## TPaco214 (Feb 16, 2005)

Over the years the Chagrin in general has always been good to me for channels - really anywhere I've tried. I've found that if a hole looks "good", it probably is.


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

TPaco214 said:


> Bagged a nice 22.5" channel catfish tonight from the Chagrin River using live crayfish. My scale was broken but I'd estimate it went around 3 lbs. Good fight. Hook fell out of the mouth the microsecond after I netted it. Measured, photographed, and then sent on its way for a future meeting hopefully.
> View attachment 237472
> View attachment 237473
> View attachment 237474


There elusive red catfish! Love it


----------

